# MBA in Australia



## MANINDER.JOHAL (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello,

I am from India and wish to pursue my MBA in Australia. My brief profile is
Did Masters in Commerce in 2007
worked since then with two gaps for marriage and maternity leave respectively and have almost six years of experience in management.

Can anybody tell me what are the chances of visa success and settlement in Aus after the completion of my studies.


----------

